# My new Bill Hays slingshot



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm a firm believer if the slingshot fits correctly you don't need pinky holes or lanyards. I wanted one without any lanyard or pinky holes. The new one is absolutely the most comfortable slingshot I own. I owe a great deal to MJ for introducing this size and style of slingshot to me. I also can't thank Bill and Daranda Hays enough for making this slingshot.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great! I like the smaller shooters. Enjoy!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This slingshot is amazingly comfortable. When I pick it up it just fits perfectly in my hand.


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice slinger!!! I gotta admit, I too like the smaller slingshots. It appeals to me to carry such a versatile weapon in my back pocket!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice looking shooter!

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice, enjoy!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome my friend glad you found a shooter that will work for you...now tear up them cans....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice shooter. I love that shape. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Good looking slingshot, I order my first pocket predador a few days ago,its a poly seal sniper with the PPro attatcments. Until now it looks a good company, I know I will love the slingshot !!!

Good shooting man!!


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks amazing Tom, as all of bills SS. Enjoy your new shooter, I know I am 

Take care my friend!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill and Daranda Hays are the most generous giving people I know. I wish everyone could meet them in person. Bill has went way beyond not only providing a high quality slingshot for a fair price, but he also tries to help you be the best you can be. His videos go beyond anything I've ever experienced. I know of no other company that provides a custom anything at such a fair price. But in fairness to all the vendors in the forum, they are all amazing people. I don't know of any vendors that you don't get treated with the utmost respect. We in the forum are so fortunate to have the resources we have.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

Tag said:


> Bill and Daranda Hays are the most generous giving people I know. I wish everyone could meet them in person. Bill has went way beyond not only providing a high quality slingshot for a fair price, but he also tries to help you be the best you can be. His videos go beyond anything I've ever experienced. I know of no other company that provides a custom anything at such a fair price. But in fairness to all the vendors in the forum, they are all amazing people. I don't know of any vendors that you don't get treated with the utmost respect. We in the forum are so fortunate to have the resources we have.


What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Bill Hays is awesome! I love his videos hooked me on the sport!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like blue micarta...am I right? Yep I bet it's comfy...sure looks it.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

While it may not seem right at first, you know it when you pick it up!!!!


----------



## Samuel LeWei Chen (Jul 25, 2014)

that look it fits really well!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's black G10


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

And a perfect fit for your hand - tailor made - or should I say "Hays custom made" ! Looks Cool!!!

Hey Tag, what size are those 'Tubes'? They look quite small... Thanks man...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

These tubes I believe are 2040. MJ suggested I shoot lighter tubes so I could concentrate more on aiming than pulling stronger bands. I really like them for target practice, you can hold them a long time. I actually cut this last set of tubes a little longer just so I could focus solely on the target. My ultimate goal is to compete in the 2015 MWST to the best of my ability. This year I participated only. I'm not saying I want to win, way too much talent for that. I don't care where I place, I just want to shoot as well as I am capable of. I came in last this year, but you wouldn't know it by the "ATTA BOY" comments I received. I hope as many people possible can make one of these tournaments to see for yourself, how awesome these people are.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah, G10. That sling shot will be inherited by your great great grandchildren! Tough stuff. I learned some things about G10 and it's variants from http://www.polymerplastics.com/composite_g10.shtml that I didn't know. Interesting. It's better than ordinary "fiberglass" but is a cousin, the difference is the binding resin. Westinghouse evidently developed the trade name "Micarta", I learned that from the link. Polymer plastics dot com evidently is the manufacturing source for G10.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nice little tube shooter bet it fits the pocket a treat can't wait till I get my box from Waco texas


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It's like being a little kid again seeing that little box from Waco.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

My HTS shipped yesterday. Should be here this weekend


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

I like that little guy. Nice size. What is the FPS on that I'm just curious if you've done it with a chronograph?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As I said before, Bill and Daranda are the best when it comes to helping me. Bill made me a prototype without the pinky and lanyard holes. I can't begin to tell you how much they have helped me. I hope everyone finds that one slingshot that when you shoot it for the first time, you know it's "THE ONE"


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Just received my HTS from Bill Hays on Saturday and have been having a blast with it. Cans falling left and right. Was worried bout the width of the grip because I had read that many customers had problems with it being too wide for them but it fit my hand perfectly. Very accurate and comfortable for me to shoot. Sure feels like "the one" for me!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!! I'm sure if a person would measure the distance between their thumb and forefinger Bill would make a slingshot to fit. That's why I can't compliment these vendors (craftsman) enough, they want to help you be the best you can be. I know of no other place you can get the kind of respect and individual attention as our vendors. Bill and Daranda work so hard to make a product that will last for generations.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Come on package let's see that name already


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Bill has to name it, if he hasn't already.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

You got me wrong I mean I waiting on my package


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh! Sorry, I'm moving into Old miser and what's his name Charles age group. Just can't remember what that means.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol ahahhahahaha


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Can't wait to hear how you like your new slingshot


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Got 4 coming


----------

